# What years?



## Mainuh (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a 1995 GMC Sierra K-1500 that is getting severely rusted. The truck has a Fisher RD 7'-6" plow. 

What other year GMC/Chevy trucks would the plow system fit? I'd like to swap all components if possible.


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

its my understanding that all the 88-98 chevy/gmc trucks were set up about the same. changes to engine/trans combos and electrical doodads, but overall frames I thought were the same. after that the newer 99' and up trucks changed.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Any GMT400 6 lug truck or SUV


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Mainuh;1567546 said:


> I have a 1995 GMC Sierra K-1500 that is getting severely rusted. The truck has a Fisher RD 7'-6" plow.
> 
> What other year GMC/Chevy trucks would the plow system fit? I'd like to swap all components if possible.


What year truck are you looking to upgrade to?


----------



## Mainuh (Jan 16, 2013)

scott3430;1567707 said:


> What year truck are you looking to upgrade to?


I'm trying to decide whether to search for a truck I can put my current plow on, OR if at least my plow blade and mounts might work on a 2003 Chevy 1500HD that I also have.

I'm thinking if I found a decent truck that EVERYTHING would swap to, I could pull the "new" truck beside the '95 and pull off the electrical items and install them on the "new" truck. Then do the same with the mounts, etc. Saving myself the labor charges of having someone do it.

I'm trying to decide between buying an older truck that would swap the plow OR putting a new plow on my 2003. I kind of don't want to plow with my '03. The '03 is my "city" truck that I use for towing a travel trailer, or boat. It stays on the roads and highways. I even hate hauling brush to the burn center with it.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Your 03 would be nice newer truck to plow with!


----------



## daman (Dec 26, 2012)

If your looking for plug and play with your set up i do believe your body style(classic 4.3,5.0,5.7,7.4 CID)88-00 will work,starting with the new style body 99(4.8,5.3.6.0 CID) and up are different and would require some fab work to get the lower frame mount to bolt on.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Your plow will fit the obs up to 2000 in a 1 ton or 1999 in the half ton. With a very little mods to the frame of your 03, your plow may even fit that truck. I have an older 3pt style snoway that came off a 98 K truck and I had it installed on my 03 Tahoe with only the addition of 2 square tubing welded to the bottom of the frame (one on each side) so the undercarriage could be bolted to it. With out getting close, you would never know that undercarriage is not for that vehicle.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Mainuh;1568827 said:


> I'm trying to decide whether to search for a truck I can put my current plow on, OR if at least my plow blade and mounts might work on a 2003 Chevy 1500HD that I also have.


If you do decide to put the plow on the 03, just check on craigslist or local Fisher dealers for a used mount. Where you live in Maine it should be easy to find a used mount for your truck, then just sell your old one.


----------



## Mainuh (Jan 16, 2013)

I went onto the Fischer website and played with their e-match feature. By plugging in my '95 info and my '03 info, it seems the differences are the mounts (which I assume are on the truck frame), and the headlight harness. The plow blade, attachment/headgear, and 3 port isolation module part numbers are the same '95 to '03. One of the caveats might be that I have a plow system from 1995 (obviously). It is a RD (*R*egular* D*uty?). It seems that Fischer's new comparable plow would be a SD.

At least at this point it is looking like my '95 will last through this season. That gives me time to research.

Thanks everybody for being so helpful. If anyone else has anything to contribute, keep it coming.


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

The only thing you need is the 7168 push plates for the 03, your wiring will work fine, the difference in the headlight wiring is the 1988 to 2000 OBS trucks did not have DRL's and the new body style has the daytime running lights, which most people don't even want tapped into the plow headlights anyways, so go with what you have and don't worry about the daytime running lights.


----------



## daman (Dec 26, 2012)

buddymanzpop;1571333 said:


> the 1988 to 2000 OBS trucks did not have DRL's and the new body style has the daytime running lights, which most people don't even want tapped into the plow headlights anyways, so go with what you have and don't worry about the daytime running lights.


They('98-00') did but the DRL were incorporated into the main driving lights. Instead of separate lights on the NBS '00 up.


----------



## Mainuh (Jan 16, 2013)

buddymanzpop;1571333 said:


> The only thing you need is the 7168 push plates for the 03, your wiring will work fine, the difference in the headlight wiring is the 1988 to 2000 OBS trucks did not have DRL's and the new body style has the daytime running lights, which most people don't even want tapped into the plow headlights anyways, so go with what you have and don't worry about the daytime running lights.


I talked with a local mechanic that said he could swap the system to my '03 for $800. He said push plates and wiring harness would be needed. Not to say you are wrong buddymanz. Just relaying what I was told.

I was/am thinking about just having him do it. But based on this^^^^^post, I am re-thinking about trying to get through this season and doing it myself over the summer. 

Can I ask a favor? Would someone with an '03 post a picture of their engine bay, so I could see how things are mounted and connected? I would really appreciate it.

And again, THANK YOU all so much for being so helpful.


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

What do you have for headlights in the 95? Are they the single glass sealed beam with high and low beam, the double glass sealed beam with a seperate high and low beam sealed glass bulb or the plastic composite with seperate high and low beam bulbs that go into the back of the composite housings?


----------



## Mainuh (Jan 16, 2013)

buddymanzpop;1573572 said:


> What do you have for headlights in the 95? Are they the single glass sealed beam with high and low beam, the double glass sealed beam with a seperate high and low beam sealed glass bulb or the plastic composite with seperate high and low beam bulbs that go into the back of the composite housings?


I'll have to look closely. I didn't realize there were so many differences. I'll check it out and post here.


----------



## Mainuh (Jan 16, 2013)

buddymanzpop;1573572 said:


> What do you have for headlights in the 95? Are they the single glass sealed beam with high and low beam, the double glass sealed beam with a seperate high and low beam sealed glass bulb or the plastic composite with seperate high and low beam bulbs that go into the back of the composite housings?


OK, a little more info, now that I know more of what to look for.
The head lights on the '95 are plastic lens, separate high and low bulbs. Also the isolation module is 4 port. I assume that, because I don't really know what 3 port/4port means, but there are 4 connections on the bottom of the module.


----------



## Mainuh (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm bringing this back. from what I have talked to a local(ish) used plow dealer and repair shop, it seems that the plow can be used on my '03. I need some mounts and wiring. 

From looking at my '95, it seems that the wiring is basically plug and play. I am pretty confident that I can do the install myself and save some money. Can someone link me some instructions??

Thanks


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Mounts: http://library.fisherplows.com/fisherplows/pdffiles/64015.04_011511.pdf

Light wiring: http://library.fisherplows.com/fisherplows/pdffiles/29206.09_050111.pdf


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

Your wiring will work on the 03, you most likely have a white label on your isolation module which will not transfer your DRL's from the truck lights to the plow lights but everything else will work.


----------



## Mainuh (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks Gents;
BUT, the '95 GMC has a 4 port Iso Module. Can I make THAT work?


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes the four port iso-mod will work.


----------



## Mainuh (Jan 16, 2013)

Switched the wiring over from my '95 to my '03 a couple of nights ago. I made sure to label everything as I took it off. It all works fine on the '03. Now to acquire and install the mounts. And I think I am going to try to get the handheld control so I don't have to put holes in the dash area for the joystick. 
Thanks everybody for the assistance and reassurance that it would work, for giving me the confidence to tackle the swap.


----------

